# Hoof help please



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I bought this doe Ballerina from a sale barn. She was quarantined and disease tested. She will be 2 in March. Well when I brought her home I was faced with task of doing her feet... Her feet were really bad. They were about 5 inches long and curling up over her hoof wall. She was walking almost on her ankles. So I went to work, and got her to the point she can walk straight on her front feet,but I need to know how to approach her back feet to straighten them up she looks like she toes out terrible but truthfully she is rolling them. Since doing her feet her muscle tone has improved drastically,so I think I'm on the right track,but any advise would be appreciated. Amazingly she did not have hoof rot...


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my she's cute! I would just keep working her feet every couple of weeks. Her natural conformation may be a bit off, but just returning her feet to as close to normal as possible may help. Just keep slowly working toward that ideal shape. One of the does I bought this summer came with that kind of horrible feet (but she's much older). After a month, she was no longer walking with the strange gait she came with and now you wouldn't even know she ever had a problem.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bit by bit, just try to work it towards a more ideal shape. You'll get there, but it may take a little while.


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

I'd say she's so used to walking that way, to compensate for the outgrown hooves, that it will take a while for her to develop a more natural posture. Keep trimming a little bit every couple of weeks, and make sure she gets plenty of exercise. She needs a large yard to roam around in, and maybe some "playground equipment" (large rocks, wooden spools, etc.) to jump around on. I think that will improve her muscle tone and get her feet looking more normal.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, as everone else has said so well, keep working on them every couple weeks.


----------

